
Ask HN: What are some good technology blogs to follow? - NinjaX
I check hacker news daily. Is there any other blogs which provides good technology content daily basis ?
======
mindcrime
I'll just share my OPML file. It's not completely up to date and it has some
"non tech" stuff (but mostly "tech business" related), but it captures most of
the blogs and feeds I follow.

[https://github.com/mindcrime/opml_file/blob/master/my_feeds....](https://github.com/mindcrime/opml_file/blob/master/my_feeds.opml)

------
mtmail
Almost 200 comments in "Ask HN: What are some good technology blogs to
follow?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13849430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13849430)

------
Raj7k
[https://www.hackerearth.com/blog/community/](https://www.hackerearth.com/blog/community/)

------
agussell
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/](https://spectrum.ieee.org/) is also good.

------
agussell
I like TechXplore.

